# what board should i get



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

*Maybe an Arbor?*

I am 5'10" and 150 and have been out less than 10 times...Just got an Arbor Alt that I love...bit stiffer but has great snap, very responsive...I got the 158 although depending on what you want the 155 would work too


I also was looking at Ride Agenda...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

sweet, thanks, i'll check that board out.


----------

